# Kickt den Mage! (Gehts noch ?!)



## pitmen (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wollte nur mal was in den Raum werfen. 

In letzter Zeit kommt es vermehrt zu Fake Portalen beim Start der Tausend Winter Schlacht. Ist schon ein scheiß Gefühl sich auf einmal 
in Steinard wieder zu finden .....
Immer öfter ist daraufhin das massenweise Verlassen der anwesenden Magier des Schlachtzuges zu beobachten.

Ist schön einfach alle Mages zu kicken... Einer baut Scheiße, alle anderen (_*auch ich*_, müssen unter dem ach so tollen scherz leiden)

Richtig interessant wird es aber, wenn ein Portal Nach Karazhan erstellt wird und mal wieder 20-30 Leute blindlings reinhüpfen. 
Daraufhin wird mal wieder übelst auf die Mages geschimpft..

Dieser Stab --->  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22589      <-----    kann von Hans und Franz benutzt werden !   
Ich meine, dieser Stab ist die einzigste Möglichkeit ein Portal nach Kara zu erstellen,auch von anderen Klassen! , 
also lasst die Hasstriaden gegen Mages nach und schaut euch einfach vorher an, welches Portal Ihr denn benutzen werdet.

Dieser Whine & Cheese Treath soll nicht für Verständniss werben. Ich denke eher an die vergangene "DK zu blöd für Ini's"  Diskussion.
Jedenfalls auf meinem Realm baut sich schon eine Antipatie gegen Mages im Zusammenhang mit Tausend Winter auf. 

Kampflog ftw.

Grüße


----------



## _Yo_ (17. Mai 2009)

haha einfach zu genial der Scherz^^würde dala nicht so läggen würde ich das auch wieder öfters machen^^einfach köstlich xD


----------



## pvenohr (17. Mai 2009)

Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (17. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.



Absolutes /sign...man sollte nicht einfach wie blöd drauf los klicken...


----------



## Occasus (17. Mai 2009)

Deswegen kann man auch ganz schnell einen 3h Ban ausfassen ^^


Btw.: Nicht jeder der Hans oder Franz heißt hat den Stab.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (17. Mai 2009)

Das wäre mal nen Versuch wert^^


----------



## feuerteufell (17. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finds bissi doof deswegen einen Thread zu eröffnen.

Ich hab noch nie soetwas erlebt und das werden gerade viele magier lesen die auf dumme ideen kommen =P.
Aber es sollte jeder selbst aufpassen auf welches Portal er klickt .


----------



## Espe89 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Kritik aber durchaus berechtigt. Einfach mal alle Mages zu kicken, weil sie ein Portal erstellen könnten (und manche es tun) ist der einfache weg. Auch wird es deswegen gern gemacht, weil man selbst ja NIE davon betroffen ist, man ist ja kein Mage und wird deswegen auch nicht gekickt. Einfach egoistisch


----------



## ANubiZzz (17. Mai 2009)

Behinderung des Spielflusses .! ticket + Igno


----------



## Rygel (17. Mai 2009)

davon habe ich bisher noch nie gehört. ich wage allerdings mal die verrückte vermutung, dass sich aufgrund dieses threads die fakeportal in zukunft vermehren werden.


----------



## Alrilin (17. Mai 2009)

Hätte ich einen Magier würde ich auch solche Aktionen starten...^^
Ich bin auch der erste, der nach dem Endboss in Burg Utgarde beim ins Wasser springen Eisige Pfade drückt und die anderen auslacht
(allerdings nur wenn Gildenintern)


----------



## danksager (17. Mai 2009)

jetzt bring die mages auf den anderen servern nicht auf so dumme ideen ^^


----------



## ikarus275 (17. Mai 2009)

Ist ok, einafch alle Mages kicken bis die Dummbatzen sich den "Scherz" kneifen. Den Stab hat sowieso keine Sau, schwaches Argument...

Sollen die "ehrlichen" Mages doch ihre geisteskranken Kollegen anscheissen bis sie es lassen und fertig.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (17. Mai 2009)

zu spät^^ und das mit den dk und eisige pfade machen jetz bestimtm auchn paar mehr ^^

(edit: für flamer: Nur weil man eine Idee hat heist das noch lange nicht das man sie anwendet)



> genau wie der uralte bg trick: "xxx hat euch afk gemeldet. gebt /afk remove ein um den status zurückzusetzen".....unfassbar dass dies immernoch klappt biggrin.gif



Omg das is genial xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Mai 2009)

und deswegen verschwört sich dein komletter server gegen eine klasse namens magier? merkwürdiger server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (17. Mai 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> zu spät^^ und das mit den dk und eisige pfade machen jetz bestimtm auchn paar mehr ^^
> 
> (edit: für flamer: Nur weil man eine Idee hat heist das noch lange nicht das man sie anwendet)



Ich finde solche "Scherze" eher Niveaulos aber wenn man es mag und es nicht lassen kann sollte man zumindest überlegen wann man sowas machen kann. In einer Gruppe mit fremden Leuten kann es zu "Mißverständnissen" führen.


----------



## Mofeist (17. Mai 2009)

fand das mit den Portalen in den BGs auch lustig war echt n noobfilter^^ und hat oft auch die Leute gekickt die nur wegen keksen zum farmen reinkamen xD


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Alrilin schrieb:


> Hätte ich einen Magier würde ich auch solche Aktionen starten...^^
> Ich bin auch der erste, der nach dem Endboss in Burg Utgarde beim ins Wasser springen Eisige Pfade drückt und die anderen auslacht
> (allerdings nur wenn Gildenintern)


meiner meinung nach wurde das gepatcht, so das eisige pfade bei theoretischen fallschaden nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Willtaker (17. Mai 2009)

wo gibts denn diesen stab für den port nach kara?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Mai 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> wo gibts denn diesen stab für den port nach kara?



naxx classic...dafür brauchtest erstmal 40 legendäre splitter. nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## Megamage (17. Mai 2009)

Also...das Argument mit dem Stab ist Müll, den Stab haben Weltweit, soweit ich mich errinern kann, nur knapp 10 Leute, wenn nicht weniger.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Mai 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also...das Argument mit dem Stab ist Müll, den Stab haben Weltweit, soweit ich mich errinern kann, nur knapp 10 Leute, wenn nicht weniger.



nee...bei weitem mehr. aber die wenigsten davon hatten ihn bereits auf stufe 60


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Mai 2009)

Nichts für ungut aba man muss schon sehr doof sein... meistens setzen die die portale voll blöd.. und teilweise auch 2 mijn vor der schlacht wer dann druff reinfällt hm.. bei unssetzen sie meistens nur dalaran ports.. das dann nen bissl nervig aba kein grund für austricken oda so^^ eher noch lustig.. außer das man vieleicht als letzter reinkommt und kein fahrzeug oda so mehr bekommt (beispiel :O)


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> naxx classic...dafür brauchtest erstmal 40 legendäre splitter. nicht mehr erhältlich


hm wieso sollte das netmehr erhältlich.. achso.. gibt ja kein classic naxx mehr (stört mich eig net, aba wundert mich trotzdem hätte man auch da lassen können, wobei sich das vieleicht mit Archeron gebissen hätte oO^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Mai 2009)

wer einfach klickt ist doch selbst schuld. 4 von uns waren vor beginn von 1000winter noch im schlingendorn (angelwettbewerb) ich hab nen portstein in die arena gestellt....leute geportet und gekillt....wer nicht lesen kann und klickt.....der hat pech gehabt

genau wie der uralte bg trick: "xxx hat euch afk gemeldet. gebt /afk remove ein um den diesen status aufzuheben"
xy hat das schlechtfeld verlassen
yx hat das schlachtfeld verlassen
xz hat das schlachtfeld verlassen
....
....
....
.....unfassbar dass dies immernoch klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm... eine Rune der Portale verschwenden, nur um ein paar Idioten zu nerven? Nee da bin ich viel zu geizig für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Mai 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Hmm... eine Rune der Portale verschwenden, nur um ein paar Idioten zu nerven? Nee da bin ich viel zu geizig für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ ja ruf farmen für Orgrimmar dann gibts die fast Gratis xD


----------



## ~Angel~ (17. Mai 2009)

mir fällt eigentlich nur ein wort zu diesem thread ein:
Ruhestein^^


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Ich werd extra dafür meinen Mage hochleveln.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich finds immer klasse wenn ein Mage ein Portal nach Darnassus macht und es genau vor dem TW Portal plaziert. Und es gibt immer irgendwelche die pennen und dann das falsche Portal nehmen. Nimms mit Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alle Mages aber dann aus dem Schlachtzug gekickt werden, find ich ist ne Sauerei.


----------



## Throgan (17. Mai 2009)

Man könnte auch bei Klingenschuppe den Bohrer vom Braufest hinstellen, der einen nach BRT portet^^
Aber ich denke nicht das jemand da ausversehen drauf klickt =)


----------



## STAR1988 (17. Mai 2009)

pitmen schrieb:


> Dieser Stab --->  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22589      <-----    kann von Hans und Franz benutzt werden !
> Ich meine, dieser Stab ist die einzigste Möglichkeit ein Portal nach Kara zu erstellen,auch von anderen Klassen! ,
> also lasst die Hasstriaden gegen Mages nach und schaut euch einfach vorher an, welches Portal Ihr denn benutzen werdet.



Stimmt den Stab hat auch jeder : / zum dumm das es ein standart Ausrüstungsteil ist das jeder Char bekommt wenn er erstellt wird.


----------



## wlfbck (17. Mai 2009)

pitmen schrieb:


> portal bla



alt...^^
bei uns kann man drüber lachen, ein mage geht meist mit durch und macht nen portal nach dala und gut is. hast wohl nen doofen server erwischt =)


----------



## Dash08 (17. Mai 2009)

Warum macht Blizz es nich einfach so ,dass in den Bg Räumen so ein Portal- Verbot für Mages herrscht also ,dass die Mages dort keine Portale erstellen können ^^.So kann es auch nich zu den oben genannten Situationen kommen ^^

Mfg Dash08   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naclis (17. Mai 2009)

man könnte ja auch blizzard dazu auffordern, dass über den portalen steht wer sie gemacht hat, wie es auch bei totems der fall ist. Dann kann man schnell sehen von wem es ist und die Person kicken.
Oder aber man gibt Mageportalen eine andere Farbe.


----------



## shikki (17. Mai 2009)

Dash08 schrieb:


> Warum macht Blizz es nich einfach so ,dass in den Bg Räumen so ein Portal- Verbot für Mages herrscht also ,dass die Mages dort keine Portale erstellen können ^^.So kann es auch nich zu den oben genannten Situationen kommen ^^
> 
> Mfg Dash08
> 
> ...




die leute, denen sowas passiert, könnten auch einfach ihre augen benutzen, dann sehen sie, wo das portal hinführt... dann braucht blizz nicht noch mehr unnützen schnickschnack einbauen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (17. Mai 2009)

ich mach ab und zu dann schon mal nen port nach dala auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is dann net sooo schlimm, wenn da jmd drauf klickt ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (17. Mai 2009)

Naclis schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch blizzard dazu auffordern, dass über den portalen steht wer sie gemacht hat, wie es auch bei totems der fall ist. Dann kann man schnell sehen von wem es ist und die Person kicken.
> Oder aber man gibt Mageportalen eine andere Farbe.



Oder dem TW Portal ne eigene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




abe ganz allgemein wären neue portale mal ganz schick^^


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Beiden Meinungen:

Erstens, ja wer drauf los klickt ist selber Schuld, da kann man quasi nix anfechten, und ALLE mages zu kicken ist teils auch nicht berechtigt.

Zweitens, aber seid ihr Mages selbst schuld! Dann lasst den Blödsinn einfach und damit hat es sich.
Ihr Mages macht Euren Ruf nur selber kaputt, ist genau wie in der Schule ---> einer treibt den Lehrer zum Wahnsinn = Klassenstrafe.

Zweischneidiges Schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hinzuzufügen finde ich es selbst eigtl auch lustig, ich schau ja genau drauf, aber was fies ist, wenn die Mages Portallotto machen....Das heisst an genau derselben Stelle mehrere verschiedene Portale aufstellen.  Wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt switcht es sehr sehr schnell zwischen den Portalen und da hilft auch kein kucken mehr^^

Wie gesagt Lotto...xD


----------



## Annovella (17. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich find das lustig^^

Erstens muss ein wenig spass auch ma lsein und zweitens: Augen auf beim Eierkauf.. oder in dem Fall halt Portal, mann muss ja nicht alles anklicken nur weil's leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (17. Mai 2009)

Herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bekenne mich hier mal schuldig und gestehe, dass ich das Portal-Roulette, wie ich es liebevoll nenne, gerne mal mache!!!
Ein Portal nach dem anderen an der gleichen Stelle öffnen, bis ein riesiger irisierender Magieball ensteht ist einfach göttlich! Und tut mir ja fast leid, aber wer da draufklickt ist selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ok im BG hab ich das noch nie gemacht aber nach einem Raid, kann dass durchaus mal erheiternt sein!
"Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein! *sing*

DON`T BLAME THE MAGES! FLAME ME!!!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (17. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Beiden Meinungen:
> 
> Erstens, ja wer drauf los klickt ist selber Schuld, da kann man quasi nix anfechten, und ALLE mages zu kicken ist teils auch nicht berechtigt.
> 
> ...



Richtig, wer sich solche Scherze erlaubt, sollte mit den Konsequenzen leben. Ma wieder typisch das ihr für den Mist den ihr dann verzapft nicht gerade stehen wollt.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Mai 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Also ich finds immer klasse wenn ein Mage ein Portal nach Darnassus macht und es genau vor dem TW Portal plaziert. Und es gibt immer irgendwelche die pennen und dann das falsche Portal nehmen. Nimms mit Humor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann ja in Tausendwinter selbst wieder ne gruppe finden als mage.. ach und by the way


mein 666ER POST OMG.. DIE ZAHL DAS TEUFELS UND SIE IST AUCH IN MEINEM ACC NAMEN VORHANDEN *caps wieder ausstell*


----------



## Greshnak (17. Mai 2009)

Anìmo schrieb:


> Absolutes /sign...man sollte nicht einfach wie blöd drauf los klicken...



In Schlachtzügen oder nach Städteraids wird sowas auch gerne mal gemacht....viele sind zu DUMM ma eben zu gucken, einfach nur "Mage macht eh dalaaa pordal wat andres gibbet ga nicht"


----------



## Tade (17. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Zweischneidiges Schwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich liebe es mit ausgestreckten Armen und einem Grinsen im Gesicht ins offene Messer zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArieD (17. Mai 2009)

ja ja der alte noob test

Ich bin so ein mage der es jedes mal abzieht und es ist sehr lustig das es mind 5-10 erwischt.
Tja Pech ich habe gleichzeitig aus der not eine Tugend gemacht und springe selbst unschuldig nach steinard und verlange 25g für ein portal zurück
tjo so komme ich meistens 5 min später aber mit 100g mehr in den Taschen zurück


----------



## Deis (17. Mai 2009)

Und wer verhindert, dass Level 80 Chars die kleinen Level 20 Chars ganken?
Und wer verhindert, dass der Warrior im 1on1 kaum 'ne Chance gegen einen Schurken hat weil er ausm Stun nimmer rauskommt?
Und wer verhindert, dass man von einem Pala gebubblet wird wenn man Erz abbauen will und es somit nicht abbauen kann?
Und wer verhindert, dass man vom Schami in Naxx "geschossen" wird?
Warum kauft man sich einen dicken Kombi und draengelt auf der Autobahn? Cooler waere es doch es NICHT zu tun obwohl man es koennte.
Alles alles viel viel fies gemein gemein. Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik oder Stoeren des Spielflusses?
Zieht Euch einen Rock an, geht Solitair spielen und schonmal probeliegen auf'm Friedhof.
Jeder von uns hat seine Leichen im Keller und tut irgendwo irgendwas, dass den anderen in den Wahnsinn treibt. So laeufts nunmal. Schon vor 2000 Jahren und in 2000 Jahren. Egal wo, egal wann.

Das Klassenbeispiel: einer macht Mist und alle werden besfraft zieht hier garnicht. In der Klasse passiert das nur einmal, weil er dann von allen verhauen wird. Und was will man hier machen? Oh ja, Ticket schreiben ... petzen quasi. Das war zu Schulzeiten schon total effektiv. Petzen hat man doch doppelt gerne verkloppt.


----------



## wronny (17. Mai 2009)

Der Trick mit eisige Pfade ist immer wieder geil *gg* ... habs schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, mal sehen ob sich nachher eine Gruppe findet. *evilgrin*


Und Barlow hatte doch recht ^^ 
Barlow: Magier


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

fislinge.


----------



## Cloze (17. Mai 2009)

/qualitativer Beitrag off

Mages sind schlecht. Shadows sind besser.


----------



## Greshnak (17. Mai 2009)

wronny schrieb:


> Der Trick mit eisige Pfade ist immer wieder geil *gg* ... habs schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, mal sehen ob sich nachher eine Gruppe findet. *evilgrin*
> 
> 
> Und Barlow hatte doch recht ^^
> Barlow: Magier



Welcher Trick mit Eisige Pfade??


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Welcher Trick mit Eisige Pfade??


Ich vermute der mit Fallschaden auf Wasser.. wurde aber rausgepatcht soweit ich weiß


----------



## wronny (17. Mai 2009)

Alrilin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der erste, der nach dem Endboss in Burg Utgarde beim ins Wasser springen Eisige Pfade drückt und die anderen auslacht
> (allerdings nur wenn Gildenintern)



@Larmina: Der "Trick" :-)

Haben die das echt rausgepatcht? :-(


----------



## Palenium (17. Mai 2009)

Hehe... Das mit den Portal kenn ich auch, manche sind halt zu blöd, um die Augen aufzumachen und nicht einfach blind zu klicken. Ich finds persöhnlich auch immer schon, wenn sich manche ganz plötzlich in brd befinden, da sie auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37863 klicken...! xD


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

wronny schrieb:


> @Larmina: Der "Trick" :-)
> 
> Haben die das echt rausgepatcht? :-(


Ich bilde mir ein das mal in den Patchnotes gelesen zu haben.. ansonsten: austesten ihr Dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Alles alles viel viel fies gemein gemein. Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik oder Stoeren des Spielflusses?
> Zieht Euch einen Rock an, geht Solitair spielen und schonmal probeliegen auf'm Friedhof.
> Jeder von uns hat seine Leichen im Keller und tut irgendwo irgendwas, dass den anderen in den Wahnsinn treibt. So laeufts nunmal. Schon vor 2000 Jahren und in 2000 Jahren. Egal wo, egal wann.
> 
> Das Klassenbeispiel: einer macht Mist und alle werden besfraft zieht hier garnicht.



Nur muss man dann eben auch damit leben dass die anderen das Problem effektiv lösen mit dem Kick aller Magier.


----------



## Bulldoz (17. Mai 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bug bei Kazzak damals. Fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht wie ich darauf komme ^^

Fand das damals lustig, wenn ein Pala plötzlich in OG beim Briefkasten stand und dann BUMS alle drumhgerum tot waren.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (17. Mai 2009)

Das mit Portalen ist mal Lustig aber auf dauer net.Was aber viel Mieser Lustiger ist wenn leute die Rakete aus dem Boden Kommen lassen und alle in Brd Landen^^


----------



## Nios (17. Mai 2009)

Hätte ich einen mage würd ich das auch machen...ist doch jeder selber Schuld,wenn er blindlings überall draufklickt...ist ja nicht so,als wenn die Portale schwarze Löcher wären...man sieht,wo sie hinführen und außerdem STEHTS DRAN.
An alle Mages mit Sinn für Humor:
Lasst euch net unterkriegen,macht weiter^^
Ich spiel zwar net mehr,aber ich finds lustig..vorallem die Flamer...Sry,dass man bei einem Pc-Spiel keinen Humor haben darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geht in den Keller zum lachen.

Mit einem Herz für Mages,
LG Nios


----------



## Tade (17. Mai 2009)

wronny schrieb:


> Und Barlow hatte doch recht ^^
> Barlow: Magier


Barlow ist bombastisch gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Statement: So what? Ich spiele das Spiel ja schließlich um Spaß zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich vermute der mit Fallschaden auf Wasser.. wurde aber rausgepatcht soweit ich weiß


jupp, wurde er auch und das schon als ich noch dk gespielt habe(anfang februar).


----------



## Narisa (17. Mai 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Ich bin auch Magier und kann alle verstehen, die mal ein Portal dahin zu stellen, wo es nicht hin soll. Portale, Wasser, Brot... Das gleiche ist es doch beid en Schurken mit den Schließkassetten. Ich bin gerne bereit für Leute, die nett fragen Waser herzustellen und Portale zu machen.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wann (endlich) die Mehrzahl der Spieler begreift, dass ein Magier genauso behandelt werden will, wie andere. 


Achja, das mit den Portalen sollte ich auchmal austesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (17. Mai 2009)

Als damals Braufest war, hat der Boss dieses schöne Item gedroppt:
Düsterbräus Fernbedienung
Wenn man das aufgestelt hatte, kam so eine Maschiene die einen in die Schwarzfelstiefen geportet hat.
Hab ich immer im Alteractal aufgestellt. Dann sind am Anfang 30 Leute vom Schlachtfeld geflogen! Wurd später aber leider gefixt!


----------



## Ol@f (17. Mai 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Man könnte auch bei Klingenschuppe den Bohrer vom Braufest hinstellen, der einen nach BRT portet^^
> Aber ich denke nicht das jemand da ausversehen drauf klickt =)



Oh, doch im AV ist es immer witzig  das anzusehen.^^


----------



## wronny (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jupp, wurde er auch und das schon als ich noch dk gespielt habe(anfang februar).



Hab von Ende Januar bis Ende April eine kleine WoW Pause eingelegt.
Dann frag ich mich, warum der Effekt an der Stelle abbricht, denn im Tooltip steht ja, dass der Effekt bei jeglichem Schaden unterbrochen wird.

kein (Fall-)schaden --> kein Ende des Effekts

Und in Tausendwinter endete "eisige Pfade" gestern noch als ich mich beim Erz-Farmen mal wieder den Wasserfall hinunterstürzte.
Auf den nicht erhaltenen schaden hatte ich zu der Zeit gar nicht geachtet.

Soll mir einer die Logik von Blizzard verstehen -.-

Mein ihr es ist machbar einen Mage auf 80 zu leveln bevor Blizz, diese lustige Möglichkeit rauspatcht?

MfG wronny


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

ich finds immer lustig, wie die Erwachsenen die Kinder mit 14 Jahren oder so beschimpfen und dann selbst noch das größte Kind sind.


----------



## Pahhw (17. Mai 2009)

ich spiele mage und ich mach das auch ich hab ein portal zur exodar gemacht nach naxx und dann sind alle reingerannt ohne drauf zuachten 
ich hinterhher und eins nach darnassus aufgemavcht und wieder alle durch 
dann kamm das nach dalarran 

alle nehmen das mageortal für selbstverständlich genauso wie tische 

so achten die leute wenigstens mal wieder auf alles

Ganz toll war auch:
Ein Priesterkollege und ich haben in Darnassus pvp GEMACHT 
in darnasus weil mann da schell aus der statd kommt für duelle

BGs gemacht und er hatte die ehre für sein item voll also sollte ich ihn porten 
ich habe in Darnassus ein portal nach darnassus gemacht und er auch promt rein

ok dann neues portal gemacht (nach thereamore) und er sofort rein
er schon richtig sauer das ich ihn ausgelacht habe

vorlauter lachen ein prtal if gemacht diesmal hat er aufgepasst 
ich mach das sw portal und beide sthen in einander und er erwischt das nach if

dann hat er die tiefenbahn genommen 

Der Spas waren mir die Runen wert


----------



## direct-Gaming (17. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.



Hehe sehe ich auch so - ach und bezüglich Atiesh, den haben auch ned sooo viele ^^


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

wronny schrieb:


> Hab von Ende Januar bis Ende April eine kleine WoW Pause eingelegt.
> Dann frag ich mich, warum der Effekt an der Stelle abbricht, denn im Tooltip steht ja, dass der Effekt bei jeglichem Schaden unterbrochen wird.
> 
> kein (Fall-)schaden --> kein Ende des Effekts
> ...


Portale werden nicht rausgepatcht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (17. Mai 2009)

goil,naja ich kenne mehr:Wenn man ein Duell beim Stein von Naxx macht,und Priester ist,kann man den anderen per Gedankenkontrolle runterspringen lassen^^
 oder man pullt als Jäger/Schurke 20 Mobs,lauft zum anderen Spieler und dann Totstellen/verschwinden
kennt ihr mehr?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nöö, wer ein falsches Portal macht ist einfach dumm, kein Scherzbold.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Barlow ist bombastisch gut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich find den Spruch in deiner Signatur Geil. solltest mal Terry Patchet lesen.


btt: Am besten find ich wenn man in ner Ini seine Maulwurfsmaschiene rausholt und sich dann immer irgendwer in BRT wiederfindet.


----------



## Neme16 (17. Mai 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Also...das Argument mit dem Stab ist Müll, den Stab haben Weltweit, soweit ich mich errinern kann, nur knapp 10 Leute, wenn nicht weniger.




haben viel mehr^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bug bei Kazzak damals. Fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht wie ich darauf komme ^^
> 
> Fand das damals lustig, wenn ein Pala plötzlich in OG beim Briefkasten stand und dann BUMS alle drumhgerum tot waren.


wie das denn? hoert sich witzig an


----------



## Irdano (17. Mai 2009)

Die Leute sollen doch selber drauf achten worauf sie klicken O.o Was aber lustig ist am Ende des Raids Portal Roulett machen mit magiern. min 3 magie machen an der selben Stelle verschiedene Portale und dann einfach klicken ;D

mfg


----------



## frankosat (17. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> naxx classic...dafür brauchtest erstmal 40 legendäre splitter. nicht mehr erhältlich



Ich weis nicht, ob sich NichtMages mal Gedanken machen, wie oft man als Mage WIRKLICH EXTREM DÄMLICH angewispert wird, doch mal schnell ein Portal nach sonstwo zu machen. Ich rede hier gar nicht über TG für ein Port  - ist mir in der Regel Wurst, ich rede über elementare Entwicklungsstörungen sozialer und sprachlicher Art bei vielen Mitspielern... Ich gaaaanz wichtiger Spieler  - machste Protal Dalaran aber hopp hopp.... Ich finde, bei solchen Interaktionen hat ein Port nach Thearmore vielleicht auch pädagogische Wirkungen - davon ab macht es mir bei solchen Leute auch einfach Spaß...hopp, hopp - biste Theramore kannste nehmen Schiff. 
In diesem Sinne: Vielleicht lieber mal an der Kommunikation arbeiten anstatt auf Mages zu schimpfen


----------



## Odygon (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nöö, wer ein falsches Portal macht ist einfach dumm, kein Scherzbold.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass derjenige dumm ist der ein Portal anklickt ohne zu wissen wohin es führt!

Wenn jemand auf so ein Portal klickt, sollte er für seine Dämlickeit keinen anderen verantwortlich machen.


----------



## nemø (17. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> mein 666ER POST OMG.. DIE ZAHL DAS TEUFELS UND SIE IST AUCH IN MEINEM ACC NAMEN VORHANDEN *caps wieder ausstell*



und was haben die iluminaten damit zu tun ...


----------



## MxSyl3r (17. Mai 2009)

bei uns nennen wir diese portale den "Noobfilter" !


----------



## OMGlooool (17. Mai 2009)

lol den schwerz mit den portalen kenn ich ja aber bei uns wird deswegen keiner gekickt


----------



## Alexanya (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin ein mage und würde nicht auf die idee kommen so einen mist zu tun

Wieso sollten also alle mages leiden nur weil einer das macht?
und wieso werden alle mages gleich als blöd dargestellt weil einer sowas macht?
Ich weiss ja nicht was du für eine klasse spielst aber wenn du was aus fun machst und das ein wipe 
wird solltest auch gekickt werden und gleich alle mit deiner klasse mit 
mit solchen aussagen macht man sich keine freunde 

und dann fängst an zu schimpfen wenn du kein portal mehr bekommen solltest 
und findest das sowas von scheisse dann kommt der nächste post für blöde mages

denk mal darüber nach bevor du sowas schreibst

weil es ist immer noch ein spiel und nicht das rl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (17. Mai 2009)

Man muss schön doof sein auf sowas reinzufallen

Bei JEDEM Portal kann man gewisse Unterschiede sehen (und meistens nicht mal kleine) 

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das innere des Kara Portals eher grau und das untescheidet sich glaube ich schon nen wenig vom Dalaran Portal.


----------



## hardrain86 (17. Mai 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Behinderung des Spielflusses .! ticket + Igno


wenn man weiß wers war stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu aber ich stimme auch dem verfasser zu
man sollte nciht immer direkt alle mages kicken nur weils einmal vorgekommen ist.
höre zum erstanmal davon bzw von sowas wenn ich dareinlaufen würde würd ich mich auch ärgern andersrum sollte
man schauen wo man reinrennt...

aber wenn ein mage oder wer des macht und ich sehe des ticket udn igno so würd ichs auch machen!!!




mfg Lyss


----------



## Ceilyn (17. Mai 2009)

ach, das kenn ich zu gut :>
wir sind in Naxx 25er ... einer aus der gilde braucht nur einen boss wegen eines drops.. also gibts nen austausch.. es wird ein portal nach dala gestellt .. der andere wird geinvt.. und muss man net einen porten sondern 3 leute weil das portal eine magische anziehungskraft hatte und 2 andere auch da nochmal rauf klicken mussten :>


----------



## Redday (17. Mai 2009)

@TE
danke für die idee, muss ich auch mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delso (17. Mai 2009)

die ganzen "Musst du halt guggn auf welches portal du klickst" schön und gut , aber der Threadersteller hat schon recht , das is eine unnötige Scheisse die nich sein muss , das is auch net Lustig.

Die 1k Winter Schlachten sind halt nur alle 2,5 Stunden , wenn ich (wie viele andere) abends nach der Arbeit nur ein paar Stunden zocke erleb ich halt in der ZEit nur eine 1k winter schlacht , dann komm ich online und freu mich weil gleich ne schlacht losgeht, einfach nur weil ich gerne 1k Winter Schlacht mitmach und klick 10 Sekunden vor Schlacht Beginn auf son Drecks Steinard Portal , Ruhestein Cd , und das kann einem schon den Spass nehmen für so einen Namen.

Liebe Mages , lasst das einfach , ist nicht lustig, so gar nicht.


----------



## Frostnova (17. Mai 2009)

nicht, dass ich sowas jemals gemacht hätte, aber es zeigt doch auch, dass die leute heutzutage nicht mehr nachdenken, bevor sie etwas machen oder auf etwas klicken. selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (17. Mai 2009)

pitmen schrieb:


> Dieser Stab --->  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22589      <-----    kann von Hans und Franz benutzt werden !



 Ein Schurke wird sich sehr schwer damit tun ^^ aber die heissen ja nicht Hans & Franz


----------



## Crystania (17. Mai 2009)

1 <3 für Mages!


----------



## Nios (17. Mai 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wieso konnte man eigentlich mit dm Stab nach Kara porten?Zu der Zeit,wo man den noch erlangen konnte,war Ini-mäßig doch noch garnichts los in Kara,oder?
Story-technisch ist mir das schon klar,aber was soll ich mit nen Portal in eine tote Ecke?


----------



## Falkulus (17. Mai 2009)

hmm aus was für Gründen manche Leute einen Thread erstellen? 
Bitte ankreuzen was willst du mit dem Thread erreichen willst: 

a) Du willst diese Idee noch weiter streuen, damit jeder Mag auf Buffed.de in Zukunft nur noch Portals an falsche Lokationen macht? 
b) Du willst zeigen, dass du keinen Sinn für Humor hast? 
c) Du willst hier von vielen geflamed werden? 

Egal was deine Motive sind, der Schuss geht nach hinten los. ;-) 

Ja ich bin beim Start von Tausendwinter auch schon in der Exodar gestanden und? Man ärgert sich 5sec über sich selbst, nutzt den Ruhestein und geht dann nach 1000Winter. 


Seht mal das Ganze etwas lockerer, so ganz frei nach Barlow: 
_Magier können in World of Warcraft 4 Dinge: Portale, Wasser Brot und Unfug! _

Wem jetzt Barlow nix sagt, einfach mal bei youtube die Begriffe Barlow und Magier eingeben und herzhaft lachen :-) 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Ein Schurke wird sich sehr schwer damit tun ^^ aber die heissen ja nicht Hans & Franz




Klar, der Stab ist besonders gut für Heal Schurken, aber nur wenn se wille geskillt haben.

Und grpn Heals sollte man als Schurke damit cniht amchen, nur MT Heal.


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie das denn? hoert sich witzig an


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das die Sache mit der Seuche aus Zul'Gurub?


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das die Sache mit der Seuche aus Zul'Gurub?


kazzak war doch aber der outdoorboss zu classiczeiten. denke er meint deswegen eher das ein pala den nach og gekitet hat(zu classiczeiten sollte schließlich die horde noch keinen pala haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kazzak war doch aber der outdoorboss zu classiczeiten. denke er meint deswegen eher das ein pala den nach og gekitet hat(zu classiczeiten sollte schließlich die horde noch keinen pala haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt Kazzak war ja nicht in ZG.. Jungejunge ist das schon her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (17. Mai 2009)

Was ihr alle so rumweint wenn mal einer sich nen Scherz erlaubt.... Ich hab schon öfter nen Portal hingestellt und die meisten Hunter und DK´s haben natürlich gleich drauf geklickt. Einfach zu köstlich diese ganzen IQ Bolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streitbärle (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo

ich spiele selbst einen mage es stimmt leider wirklich mit tw du bist nicht mal in der nähe irgendso einer macht ein portal und schon werden alle mages gekickt auch wenn du rein schreibst das du nicht mal in dalaran bist zb das interessiert die leute gar nicht. leider ist es auch so das die wo das portal machen nicht mal den mut haben zu sagen hier ich war es und nicht die anderen. es ist aber auch ziemlich nervig das gebe ich zu bin selber schon durch das falsche portal gegangen weil der mage genau in dem moment wo die das portal für tw aufging das portal gemacht hat also sind von den 40 leute 30 in theramor gelandet so schnell wie man gekickt wurde konnte man nicht mal das portal zurück nach dalaran machen. deswegen hab ich es aufgegeben nachmittags wenn die schulkinder on sind tw zu machen =) früh passiert so was selten auf unserem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Was ihr alle so rumweint wenn mal einer sich nen Scherz erlaubt.... Ich hab schon öfter nen Portal hingestellt und die meisten Hunter und DK´s haben natürlich gleich drauf geklickt. Einfach zu köstlich diese ganzen IQ Bolzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja ich finds auch lustich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (18. Mai 2009)

Streitbärle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich spiele selbst einen mage es stimmt leider wirklich mit tw du bist nicht mal in der nähe irgendso einer macht ein portal und schon werden alle mages gekickt auch wenn du rein schreibst das du nicht mal in dalaran bist zb das interessiert die leute gar nicht. leider ist es auch so das die wo das portal machen nicht mal den mut haben zu sagen hier ich war es und nicht die anderen. es ist aber auch ziemlich nervig das gebe ich zu bin selber schon durch das falsche portal gegangen weil der mage genau in dem moment wo die das portal für tw aufging das portal gemacht hat also sind von den 40 leute 30 in theramor gelandet so schnell wie man gekickt wurde konnte man nicht mal das portal zurück nach dalaran machen. deswegen hab ich es aufgegeben nachmittags wenn die schulkinder on sind tw zu machen =) früh passiert so was selten auf unserem server
> 
> ...



Ich bin immer abends unterwegs also pass lieber auf nicht das du gekickt wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. Mai 2009)

also ich wär dafür das der mage der sheep also der gnom da auch immer nen Dalaran portal setzt zufällig alle 3-5 Tausendwinter aba dann bei beiden seiten gleichzeitig.. und zudem können dort oben keine portale mehr genutzt werden.. oda halt ganz silence.. naja ne dann geht ja bufn netmehr^^


----------



## Ant1gen (18. Mai 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> wo gibts denn diesen stab für den port nach kara?



Der Stab ist eine legendäre Waffe, die ähnlich wie der Heiler-Kolben in Uldaur zu bekommen ist... Leider jetzt nicht mehr möglich...

und über solche Scherze kann man doch lachen.. besser als wenn jemand in /2 Chanel, sch*iße rein brüllt.....

darüber lacht man und benutzt RS, damit man wieder nach Dala kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Ich finde solche "Scherze" eher Niveaulos aber wenn man es mag und es nicht lassen kann sollte man zumindest überlegen wann man sowas machen kann. In einer Gruppe mit fremden Leuten kann es zu "Mißverständnissen" führen.


Das is nun aber das Niveau, auf dem sich WoW von der Kommunity her inzwischen befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (18. Mai 2009)

ich finde den scherz ziemlich lustig.. wer drauf reinfällt selber schuld der mage hat ja nich gesagt bitte raufklicken..

schade das is keinen magier hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die leute sollen sich mal nich so aufregen wie gesagt rs und alles is wieder gegessen !


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> ich finde den scherz ziemlich lustig.. wer drauf reinfällt selber schuld der mage hat ja nich gesagt bitte raufklicken..
> 
> schade das is keinen magier hab
> 
> ...


Vorallem seit der Ruhestein nurnoch 30 mins CD hat. Ich hab mich seit der einführung davon kein einziges mal mehr drüber aufgeregt, dass mein Ruhestein CD hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyTeiren (18. Mai 2009)

Mit Eisblock kannst dir als Mage bei Saphi auch Freunde mache..... try it!


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

HolyTeiren schrieb:


> Mit Eisblock kannst dir als Mage bei Saphi auch Freune mache..... try it!


Ich bin grade richtig froh, dass in meinem Raid keine Mages sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.




naja sry wer schaut den 2x hin bei dalaran auf das portal man warte da so 5 min und wen es auftacht klickt man doch einfach drauf 

ist sicher ne gute taktik um seine eigene fraktion zu stärken^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Mai 2009)

Unser Mage im Raid stellt immer ein Portal nach Steinard oder OG wenn man ihm nicht ausdrücklich sagt, dass man ein Portal nach DALARAN möchte ... Im Gildenraid find ich das sooooo schwachsinnig -.-


----------



## Esda (18. Mai 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Man könnte auch bei Klingenschuppe den Bohrer vom Braufest hinstellen, der einen nach BRT portet^^
> Aber ich denke nicht das jemand da ausversehen drauf klickt =)






HolyTeiren schrieb:


> Mit Eisblock kannst dir als Mage bei Saphi auch Freunde mache..... try it!



made my day ^^

Leute, zeigt doch pls etwas mehr Humor!


----------



## Crowser19 (18. Mai 2009)

Lol ich finds auch lustig einfach erstmal ein portal dahinstellen xDDD


----------



## Pcasso (18. Mai 2009)

der schöne alte noobfilter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wurd damals auch ständig im alteractal gemacht (ging früher noch) da haste dann auch plötzlich nur noch mit 10 von 40 hordlern gestanden......die schlacht ging zwar in der unterzahl los aber war immer wieder schön zu sehen wir die ganzen kekse geier meinten jedes portal einfach ohne nachzudenken und zu gucken anklicken zu müssen!!


<3


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> haha einfach zu genial der Scherz^^würde dala nicht so läggen würde ich das auch wieder öfters machen^^einfach köstlich xD



Immer mitten in die Fr***e rein...*träller*
Sry aber solche sachen sind nicht lustig und fördern den dran zu gewalt in mir :-)


----------



## eaglestar (18. Mai 2009)

Und da sagt man, dass der Schurke die Kinderklasse ist!
Wer so ein "Fake-Protal" für den Kampf um TausendWinter erstellt, hat einfach nichts im Kopf.
Zum 1. April vll ein netter Witz, aber ansonsten einfach nur nervig.

Dann einfach ALLE Magier zu kicken, ist auch eine Null-Nummer.

Zum Glück ist mir das auf dem Echsenkessel noch nicht passiert.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBrowni (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finds schon ok wenn sie das machern....
man kann ja lesen wo es hingeht


Unser Mage hat vor allem zu Kara Zeiten immer 2-4 Portale übernander erstellt... da kannste ja mal versuchen das Richtige zu erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Kuya (18. Mai 2009)

frankosat schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ob sich Nicht-Mages mal Gedanken machen, wie oft man als Mage WIRKLICH EXTREM DÄMLICH angewispert wird, doch mal schnell ein Portal nach sonstwo zu machen. Ich rede hier gar nicht über TG für ein Port  - ist mir in der Regel Wurst, ich rede über elementare Entwicklungsstörungen sozialer und sprachlicher Art bei vielen Mitspielern...
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Vielleicht lieber mal an der Kommunikation arbeiten anstatt auf Mages zu schimpfen



totally /sign. Ich bin es als Warlock nicht anders gewöhnt, aber seit ich selber nen Mage habe (AtM 79), fällt mir auf, wie penetrant Manche ihre Wünsche äußern. Erst Gestern in nem BG (und ich stelle wirklich 8/10 BG's nen Verdammten Tisch) kam der Whispser: "...ey gib ma Essen oder stel besser gleichl nen Tisch!!!"
Da hab ich dann einfach ein Portal nach Dalaran gestellt. ^_~'




Falkulus schrieb:


> hmm aus was für Gründen manche Leute einen Thread erstellen?
> Bitte ankreuzen was willst du mit dem Thread erreichen willst:
> 
> a) Du willst diese Idee noch weiter streuen, damit jeder Mag auf Buffed.de in Zukunft nur noch Portals an falsche Lokationen macht?
> ...



[Anm.: er wird "B" meinen, und damit hat sich das 1k-Winter-Roulette schon gelohnt. (Wer weiß, wie "oft" Er schon in Donnerfels gestanden hat, dass er nun wirklich so in Rage ist, dass er der "erste" ist, der hier deswegen einen Thread darüber eröffnet.]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falkulus schrieb:


> Egal was deine Motive sind, der Schuss geht nach hinten los. ;-)
> 
> Ja ich bin beim Start von Tausendwinter auch schon in der Exodar gestanden und? Man ärgert sich 5sec über sich selbst, nutzt den Ruhestein und geht dann nach 1000Winter.




also ich Spiel das Roulette regelmäßig seit einiger Zeit schon, mit folgender Technik:

geschickt platziertes Portal nach Donnerfels, und dort dann  Lagerfeuer+Bierfass (+Tanzen+auslachen).
...Ein paar Meter weiter steht dann ein Portal nach Dalaran sowie Unterstadt "ineinander". 

Wer 2x daneben klickt ist selber Schuld und landet in der "Gruft". xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. Mai 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Man könnte auch bei Klingenschuppe den Bohrer vom Braufest hinstellen, der einen nach BRT portet^^
> Aber ich denke nicht das jemand da ausversehen drauf klickt =)




naja der raid würde aber nen schrecken kriegen wen du den bohrer mitten in die leute stellst (also mitten im kreis)^^


----------



## Shiro Firerage (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das mit dem Fakeportal klasse ^^ ist der Noobfilter für 1k und gott sei dank haben in unserem Schlachtzug alle nen A, so kann ich die geilen Mages wieder einladen ^^.
Mage ftw weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

Fakeportale zu machen ist vielleicht für denjenigen lustig der das erstellt - und für diejenigen die nicht betroffen sind. Ein guter Scherz hingegen zeichnet sich dadurch aus dass keiner daraus einen Nachteil hat. Insofern - richtig so: wer ein Fakeportal aufmacht dürfte sich auch bei mir über n kick freuen.

Aber einfach alle Magier zu kicken weil man nicht weiss wer ist nicht die feine englische Art. Easy, wenns nur einen Mage im Schlachtzug gibt, aber meistens verrät sich der verantwortliche Mage eh selbst, und seis nur im TS - was bringt ein Scherz wenn man ihn nicht teilen kann? Leise und allein vor sich hin kichern?

Schlachtzug ohne TS? Kommt in TW vor, ist glaub ich sogar die Regel - dann Pech gehabt. Nur auf Verdacht wird net gekickt. 


Edit: Nichtsdestotrotz ist jeder selbst dafür verantwortliche, auf welches Portal er/sie/es klickt.


----------



## Malakhay (18. Mai 2009)

xD lol

1. vielleicht sollte ich so einen Scherz auch mal machen :-) ....
(P.S. ich gehöre zu den Mages die sich auch mal zu jemandem hinporten um denen ein Portal zu stellen, wenn diese mich anflüstern)

2. den Stab hätte ich auch gern gehabt ... schade drum, dass man ihn nicht mehr bekommen kann :-(


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2009)

Richtiger Umgang mit Mages:

1) Mage ansäuseln und ganz liebenswürdig in die Gruppe einladen. 
2) Mage höflich bitten, einen Tisch zu stellen
3) Mage aus Gruppe kicken und auf ignor setzen
4) richtigen DD einladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wenn das meine Freundin liest bin ich tot!)


----------



## Rabaz (18. Mai 2009)

Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die meisten wow nicht mehr als Spiel betrachten.

WTF es erlaubt sich jemand einen Spaß ? OMG wo kommen wir denn da hin ?..../kick.../ignore...und her mit dem ticket-button


----------



## MadMat (18. Mai 2009)

*lach*

Wer einfach blöd aufs Portal klickt ... selber schuld. Klar, ist ein Scherz, auch wenn er etwas derb ist, aber was sollst. Guggen.
Wenn der Mage nett ist macht er auch ein richtiges dann.

Ich wolt mal ein Portal machen und hab aus versehen falsche Maustaste gedrückt und mich weggeportet. Ganz blöde Sache (hatte macro - left/right).
Aber wie ich inzwischen weis, ist mir das nicht allein passiert. Kommt leider vor. Wenn der Startpunkt erreichbar ist, geht man ja auch zurück
und holt die Leute dann doch noch ab.

Btw: Portalroulette hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

Das kommt von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GOGOGOGO NEED ITEMS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na ja bissel lesen in der Schule gelernt hilft einer solchen List zu entrinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht ja auch keiner bei rot über die Straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS: ICH BRECH BEI SOWAS VOR LACHEN FAST ZUSAMMEN


----------



## Super PePe (18. Mai 2009)

Behindert den Spielfluss - 3hbann? 
Das erklärt auch die durchschnittliche Bearbeitungszeit von 30h für ein Ticket. 
Nehmen wir allein ein Naxx25 Raid - wipe bei Heigan.
Die Einen schreiben Tickets, weil Heigan und seine grüne Lava ihnen nach 6 sec Tanz den Allerwertesten weggebrutzelt hat - was eine Behinderung im Spielfluss. Die Anderen schreiben ein Ticket über die, denen gerade Dieser weggebruzelt wurde - was eine Behinderung im Spielfluss ...
eventuell gibt es dann noch 2 im Raid, die sich fragen warum alle sooft afk gehen nach einen Movementwipe - die sparen sich aber meist das Ticket mit der Überschrift "Behinderung des ...", weil sie lieber eine Zigi rauchen und derweil im /w sich mit Witzen bei guter Laune halten, um die menschlichen Abgründe, die sich imaginäre um sie auf tun, ertragen zu können (Ihr einzig ernsthaftes Ticket, was sie jemals verfasst hatten, lautet in etwa so: "Ich glaub mein Kodo ist schwul"). Meistens ein Tank und ein Heiler, die nachdem die gesamte Gruppe im Dreck liegt, beschlossen haben alle lebenserhaltenden Masznahmen einzustellen ... 
und klar könnte man alle die, die durch 's Portal gehen, als doof bezeichnen ... jedoch möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dasz ein Mensch 7mal etwas wiederholen musz, ehe er es lernt. Darum stellt fleiszig Portale auf und wer 8mal nacheinander hindurchgeht, kann sich selbst mit gutem Recht merkbefreit nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Mai 2009)

Man sollte sowas nicht überbewerten...
jeder der ein bisschen Humor hat, lacht sich einfach nur schlapp bei sowas...

Und wer reingeht hat halt pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Main Main ist Mage. Mache auch immer wieder Blödsinn damit:
- Nach dem Raid portal Steinhard (wobei darauf mittlerweile kaum noch jemand reinfällt)
- TW Steinhard-Portal
und mein Favorit (zumindest anfangs): Eisblock bei Sapphiron^^


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> .....unfassbar dass dies immernoch klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, "Drück Alt-F4 für sofortige Wiederbelebung" funktioniert auch immer (noch)...


----------



## Draicul (18. Mai 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> haha einfach zu genial der Scherz^^würde dala nicht so läggen würde ich das auch wieder öfters machen^^einfach köstlich xD


werd erwachsen ...


----------



## Zodttd (18. Mai 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Behinderung des Spielflusses .! ticket + Igno



lol ich glaub die gm´s würden dich auslachen und von dir verarscht fühlen wegen so nem scheiss


----------



## Zodttd (18. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Och, "Drück Alt-F4 für sofortige Wiederbelebung" funktioniert auch immer (noch)...



lol /lagern geht auch


----------



## Harkor (18. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Ist ok, einafch alle Mages kicken bis die Dummbatzen sich den "Scherz" kneifen. Den Stab hat sowieso keine Sau, schwaches Argument...
> 
> Sollen die "ehrlichen" Mages doch ihre geisteskranken Kollegen anscheissen bis sie es lassen und fertig.



Also ich finde es sollten alle *Platzhalter für deine Klasse* gekickt werden, damit alle *Platzhalter für deine Klasse* dir mal sagen, das du nicht so einen Schwachsinn von dir geben sollst.

Sorry, ist das erste Mal das ich so ausfallend schreibe, aber da konnte ich nicht anders. Ich hoffe man erkennt die Ironie oben.


----------



## serialdead (18. Mai 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.



ja full sign bin auch leider kick opfer obwohl ich nicht mal in der nähe von portal stehe darum such ich mir meistens wenn ich aufs bg geh ne gruppe bevor ich mir die sinnlossen flames über mages dann ergehen lassen muss


----------



## Syrras (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für eine Art schwarues Loch Portal, es sollte alle Mitspieler in 30 Metern Umkeis zwangsweise porten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (18. Mai 2009)

PP


----------



## Berrry (18. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> werd erwachsen ...




Seh mal nicht alles so ernst.... Das ist immer noch nen Spiel zu traurig das das viele hier vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (18. Mai 2009)

ach mage sein un portale stellen^^ zugeil kann mich gut an meinen alten gildenleiter erinnern haben den zwei ma am ende ner hero inni nach exodar geschickt Xd der hat geschimpft wien rohrspatzxD aber das mit dem alterac noob filter hab ich auch schon en opaar ma gemacht^^ nett is auch immer
"gebt ma /afk melden XXXX ein der    der is afk"  nett wie viele immer noch draufklicken^^ hat der hord schon somanschen  sieg gebracht xD


----------



## Mjuu (18. Mai 2009)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> nett is auch immer
> "gebt ma /afk melden XXXX ein der    der is afk"  nett wie viele immer noch draufklicken^^ hat der hord schon somanschen  sieg gebracht xD




oder du machst ein emotemakro mit "/e hat Euch Afk gemeldet, gebt /afk remove ein, um weiterhin Ehre und Abzeichen zu erlangen."


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol /lagern geht auch


Lustig ist auch "Du willst sehen wer afk ist? Gib /afk Liste ein und du kannst alle Leecher melden
a verlässt das schlachtfeld
b verlässt das Schlachtfeld
c verlässt das Schlachtfeld
...
...
...


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Klar, der Stab ist besonders gut für Heal Schurken, aber nur wenn se wille geskillt haben.
> 
> Und grpn Heals sollte man als Schurke damit cniht amchen, nur MT Heal.


Danke, was zum Schmunzeln zwischen Käse und Whine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:
Es ist ein wenig boshaft, ziemlich witzig und wird sich irgendwann von selbst erledigen - wer zum dritten Mal in Steinard oder Exodar gelandet ist, wird lesen lernen (oder auf ewig Whine nachschenken).

Btw: wer ein bissel nerven will, kann in Dala im Haustiershop auch ein Item kaufen, das das Haustier zum Glitzern bringt. Ich hab mindestens 15x versucht, das blöde Huhn meiner Gildenkollegin zu looten -.-


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Danke, was zum Schmunzeln zwischen Käse und Whine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oooooh jaaa das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Btw: wer ein bissel nerven will, kann in Dala im Haustiershop auch ein Item kaufen, das das Haustier zum Glitzern bringt. Ich hab mindestens 15x versucht, das blöde Huhn *,* *eine* Gildenkollegin *, * zu looten -.-


fix'd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomhamster (18. Mai 2009)

Jaja ich muss sagen als ich letzten Samstag gelangweilt darauf gewartet hab das endlich dieses Portal aufgeht
hat mich ganz plötzlich interessiert ob wirklich jemand auf ein Portal klicken würde wenn man eins macht- also
Portal aufgestellt(fast genau über das tw Portal) und siehe da- kaum lag in TW.
Am amüsantesten an der sache war sich die leute vorzustellen wie sie in ihre tastatur beißen
und fast ausrasten vor blinder, sinnloser wut weil sie 2 minuten später aufs schlachtfeld kommen- einfach zu köstlich.

Also so einem spaß sollte eigentlich keiner abgeneigt sein, wer da direkt ausflipt sollte sich
mal gedanken darüber machen ob er das spiel vielleicht nicht zu ernst nimmt.
 Desweitern passiert das ja nicht jedesmal bei tw- was dann auch echt übertrieben wär.

Also- seht die sache mal lockerer- wer pinnst grid en rock an!

Ps. Hab natürlich kostenlos zurückgeportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fantal (18. Mai 2009)

Aber du jetzt kommt das Beste den Stab ne den bekommst so gut wie garnicht mehr bzw haben den auch nicht damals soviele bekommen.... Da du Teile aus den 60er Naxxramas brauchst.


----------



## Shrukan (18. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?
Wie doof muss man sein?
Wenn man nicht wie wild rumklicken würde, würde es gar nicht passieren?
Im Tooltipp steht doch wohin es geht oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Kráin94 (18. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Ist ok, einafch alle Mages kicken bis die Dummbatzen sich den "Scherz" kneifen. Den Stab hat sowieso keine Sau, schwaches Argument...
> 
> Sollen die "ehrlichen" Mages doch ihre geisteskranken Kollegen anscheissen bis sie es lassen und fertig.



ja klar jetzt sollen die mages die sone scheiße nich machen die anderen "erziehen" oder was?
aber du spielst ja keinen mage, dir isses egal...

ich hab sowas auch schon erlebt..zwar wurden die mages nich alle gekickt , aber 20 leute warn mit capslock am "SCHEIß MAGES" flamen...damals hab ich auch meinen mage gespielt und kam mir da ziemich verarscht vor...


----------



## Nightroad (18. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wer einfach klickt ist doch selbst schuld. 4 von uns waren vor beginn von 1000winter noch im schlingendorn (angelwettbewerb) ich hab nen portstein in die arena gestellt....leute geportet und gekillt....wer nicht lesen kann und klickt.....der hat pech gehabt
> 
> genau wie der uralte bg trick: "xxx hat euch afk gemeldet. gebt /afk remove ein um den diesen status aufzuheben"
> xy hat das schlechtfeld verlassen
> ...



ich nutz das heute noch ;D
und ein gm sagte dass es sogar erlaubt wäre
zumals es ja eigenverschulden des spielers ist ^^


----------



## Damatar (18. Mai 2009)

Ganzn ehrlich wen ich mich extra für 1k winter nach dfalran mit portsien port noch ne minute bis anfang is n portal aufgeht und ich in steinard stehe und nich ma eben 2 minuten später in 1k winter bin das is das nicht lustig und nachvolziehbar wen man bedank wie lang das mistding braucht um wieder neuzustarten,  jeder der das witzig findet der gehört gebannt ( bzw jeder der  die fakeports aufstehlt)


----------



## Drazmodaan (18. Mai 2009)

Kollektivestrafen werden nichmal mehr in China regelmäßig angewandt -__-


----------



## Agyros (18. Mai 2009)

> Wer ohne nachzusehen auf ein Portal klickt ist selber Schuld.



absolutes Sign ... Ein Blick auf des Mouseover und du weisst wo es hingeht.

Ich selber mach das zwar nicht im Bezug auf 1k Winter, aber ich hab "port pls" Nervensägen auch schon nach Steinard statt nach og geschickt.



> Ganzn ehrlich wen ich mich extra für 1k winter nach dfalran mit portsien port noch ne minute bis anfang is n portal aufgeht und ich in steinard stehe und nich ma eben 2 minuten später in 1k winter bin das is das nicht lustig und nachvolziehbar wen man bedank wie lang das mistding braucht um wieder neuzustarten, jeder der das witzig findet der gehört gebannt ( bzw jeder der die fakeports aufstehlt)



Wie gesagt, ich machs nicht und versteh auch nicht warum man das macht.

Was aber lustig ist, ist die Tatsache das es soviele Leute gibt die wohl nicht lesen können oO.


----------

